
Mashable Launches Google Glass Viral Prediction App - ireadqrcodes
http://mashable.com/2013/05/14/mashable-launches-velocity-for-google-glass/
======
ireadqrcodes
"... our new Mashable Velocity for Google Glass app alerts you just before a
Mashable story goes viral. With it — and a pair of Google Glass — you know
what everyone is talking about on the social web, before they're talking about
it. ..."

